# Any Koi owners about ?



## salina (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone has koi or other pond owners??


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

me dad has koi...they are massive, like 1 ta 2 feet koi's atm.

nearly lost one to a crain who kepts eyeing them up..soon sorted that out tho .


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Friends have koi - they have a business raising such , is it a specific question you have Salina?? coz if you pm me I could ask for you
regards
Sue


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

salina said:


> Just wondered if anyone has koi or other pond owners??


*yep  jap koi  hubby and son built a huge one, i will have to dig out the pics as we took pics as they went along .*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*heres some pics .*









































*i will get some more *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*here you go, sorry about pics of me son lol *


----------



## salina (Oct 3, 2008)

wow thats very impressive.I didn't really have a question as yet lol but just wondered if it was just tropical fish chat.I wanted my hubby to go bigger with ours i wanted the pond to run under our decking as we did it all together i will have to get a camera and get some pics,i havent a clue how to get pics off my stupid nokia onto here,wished i'd stuck with sony erricson lol.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*opps wrong pic heres some of the fish  *


----------



## salina (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice,we have a few bosters but with hubby being a fisherman we got alot of black common and mirror carp lol.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I have quite a few large koi. I have been bugging hubby to build me a bigger pond.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *heres some pics .*
> 
> View attachment 10398
> 
> ...





rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *here you go, sorry about pics of me son lol *
> 
> View attachment 10403
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, them pics are jaw dropping...that pond is good enuff to swim yaself lol.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

salina said:


> Just wondered if anyone has koi or other pond owners??


Not any more sorry to say My ex and I used to show them. I left and he kept the koi. we were members of the MKA based in Coventry - I think it's still going if you google it.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Bloody hell, them pics are jaw dropping...that pond is good enuff to swim yaself lol.


*pmsl it is rather big  think they got a bit carried away  my son is almost 6ft tall and that was the shallow end he was standing in *


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's mine,


----------

